# Isaacs show pics



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

does he have two blue eyes? The one I can see is absolutely stunning. Beautiful markings too!!


----------



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

yes he does have 2 blue eyes....this is the other side


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

what a beautiful boy! good luck at your APHA show! i wish ic ould show APHA there are just none close by to me and were no where near ready for that lol...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*steals your gorgy boy and runs away* He will match D lol


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

ooh la la!


----------

